# Rouge Dior Minaudiere Holiday 2021



## ka3na20

Did any you guys get one? 



I ordered one today and saw they were sold out within the day. I was after the free pink mirror and case to be used as clutch. Please share photos when you receive yours! I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## hlzpenguin

I ordered one and it’s on the way. Will share some photos when I get it.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Don’t need it but it is really nice!!


----------



## ka3na20

hlzpenguin said:


> I ordered one and it’s on the way. Will share some photos when I get it.



Yay! Please do! I just wanted the free pink mirror and the case. Haha. I don’t need the lippies


----------



## ka3na20

Chanellover2015 said:


> Don’t need it but it is really nice!!


Same here haha


----------



## snibor

I ordered!  I had a code for free gifts which also included a key chain, a makeup pouch, a perfume set and 2 free perfume samples.  I’ll post photos when it arrives.


----------



## ka3na20

snibor said:


> I ordered!  I had a code for free gifts which also included a key chain, a makeup pouch, a perfume set and 2 free perfume samples.  I’ll post photos when it arrives.



I had a code too. But the freebies are mirror, sample perfumes and five other things. Haha


----------



## rosewang924

snibor said:


> I ordered!  I had a code for free gifts which also included a key chain, a makeup pouch, a perfume set and 2 free perfume samples.  I’ll post photos when it arrives.



Hi, can you share the code or is it a one time use only, thanks.


----------



## snibor

rosewang924 said:


> Hi, can you share the code or is it a one time use only, thanks.


I think you have to go thru the luxe hunt app or go to luxe-hunt website.  You’ll see the Dior link and code (code is GIFT21).   I’m not sure if code will work without clicking thru her site.  Should still work!


----------



## rosewang924

snibor said:


> I think you have to go thru the luxe hunt app or go to luxe-hunt website.  You’ll see the Dior link and code (code is GIFT21).   I’m not sure if code will work without clicking thru her site.  Should still work!



Thank you so much, just ordered, just wondering is there anything in the complimentary red pouch.


----------



## snibor

rosewang924 said:


> Thank you so much, just ordered, just wondering is there anything in the complimentary red pouch.


I assumed not.  I haven’t received mine yet.


----------



## E2O

I ordered without the code, I love the winter poppy lipstick


----------



## fibbi

I wish it's a longer clutch/box like last year.


----------



## snibor

Arrived! Haven’t looked at 4 lipsticks yet.  Here’s all the goodies that came with it. I’m giving the men’s sample cologne to my son.  @rosewang924 the red pouch is empty


----------



## rosewang924

snibor said:


> Arrived! Haven’t looked at 4 lipsticks yet.  Here’s all the goodies that came with it. I’m giving the men’s sample cologne to my son.  @rosewang924 the red pouch is empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218530
> View attachment 5218531
> View attachment 5218532
> View attachment 5218533
> View attachment 5218534



WOW, so pretty, I hope I also get that red keychain.  I just checked my order details, there was nothing on there about a keychain, how were you able to get it?


----------



## snibor

rosewang924 said:


> WOW, so pretty, I hope I also get that red keychain.


It’s more of a pink. I think you’ll get it if you used same code.


----------



## rosewang924

snibor said:


> It’s more of a pink. I think you’ll get it if you used same code.



OMG, I'm so excited, can't wait to get it.


----------



## ka3na20

So excited to get mine because of your photos. I am still waiting for it. Will post pics as soon as I get them!


----------



## hlzpenguin

ka3na20 said:


> Yay! Please do! I just wanted the free pink mirror and the case. Haha. I don’t need the lippies


I only had a few gifts with purchase, but the clutch/case itself is really nice! I like it!


----------



## ka3na20

Love it! I am still waiting for mine. What is taking them so long.haha


----------



## shazzy99

The Australian site released it yesterday and is already sold out. So glad customer service gave me heads up on the release date, I ordered mine yesterday and received shipment notification today


----------



## KayyCee

I ordered one . I think its coming today


----------



## cpdoll

shazzy99 said:


> The Australian site released it yesterday and is already sold out. So glad customer service gave me heads up on the release date, I ordered mine yesterday and received shipment notification today


I’m so glad I bite the bullet on Tuesday. I didn’t think it would sell out (silly me).  I can’t wait to receive it.


----------



## KayyCee

Definitely didn’t take a good picture but here’s mine and my gifts with purchase. I really like that they included a little dust bag to store it .


----------



## dixieseoul

Neiman's still has it available for preorder but without any expected ship date. I don’t know what’s going to happen but I just placed an order. Wish me luck, I guess?


----------



## ka3na20

Finally arrived! Love the freebie led light mirror!


----------



## fibbi

I love this black makeup set. So elegant and I am going to turn it to clutch! Also got this red lipstick set from last year. The rest are gift with purchase


----------



## hlzpenguin

ka3na20 said:


> Finally arrived! Love the freebie led light mirror!


Love that mirror a lot. I don’t think US has it?


----------



## ka3na20

hlzpenguin said:


> Love that mirror a lot. I don’t think US has it?



It is from Singapore


----------



## hlzpenguin

ka3na20 said:


> It is from Singapore


Singapore and Malaysia usually have nicer gifts I think


----------



## cesca

fibbi said:


> I love this black makeup set. So elegant and I am going to turn it to clutch! Also got this red lipstick set from last year. The rest are gift with purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224673



Hi Fibbi, do you mind to model the make up case in your hand (when you have the chance of course), I wonder how big it is. Thank you so much


----------



## fibbi

cesca said:


> Hi Fibbi, do you mind to model the make up case in your hand (when you have the chance of course), I wonder how big it is. Thank you so much


The inside can hold a iPhone pro max without any case.


----------



## cesca

fibbi said:


> The inside can hold a iPhone pro max without any case.
> View attachment 5226738


wahhh  thank you Fibbi! It caught my attention when you said this one could be turn into a clutch


----------



## luxsal

I almost ordered one but stopped myself because I don’t see myself
Using the lipsticks. I still have the case and lipsticks from last year mostly not used.  And then I saw YouTube review that you can only attach the chain with the lipstick case. It will look so funny to wear it along with that lipstick case. The longer version one from last year even fits my phone. This seems so small. It is beautiful though and so pretty but just for the Instagram pictures. The extra samples are so drool worthy!


----------



## fibbi

salal04 said:


> I almost ordered one but stopped myself because I don’t see myself
> Using the lipsticks. I still have the case and lipsticks from last year mostly not used.  And then I saw YouTube review that you can only attach the chain with the lipstick case. It will look so funny to wear it along with that lipstick case. The longer version one from last year even fits my phone. This seems so small. It is beautiful though and so pretty but just for the Instagram pictures. The extra samples are so drool worthy!


That's true the lipstick I may not use all. But I really love the design. Also it would be able to fit essential (like a card holder, key pouch, tissue etc) I think it's good enough for my use. The red one is from last year also same size. 
This is the youtube I found that has the red case turn to clutch (same size as the black one this year).

The mod shot starts at 10 minute.


----------



## shazzy99

No extra goodies in Australia except for samples, but that’s normal. I have cases that I’ve received previously, so not fussed.

So excited to receive this today and I can’t wait to use the lipstick holder especially. I think it’s nice too that the clutch part has a mirror inside. Really happy with it.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Does anyone know if/when Canada is releasing theirs?


----------



## lv_hermes_prada

I know it’s coming soon in Canada. Just yesterday it showed up on the Sephora website as “coming soon”. Holt Renfrew will get it too.


----------



## fibbi

ChanelCanuck said:


> Does anyone know if/when Canada is releasing theirs?


I saw in the Bay yesterday for the display . The sales lady says it is coming soon and will take preorder .


----------



## Thaotran

It’s online on Holt Renfrew and Shoppers/Pharmaprix!


----------



## totally

Thaotran said:


> It’s online on Holt Renfrew and Shoppers/Pharmaprix!



Thanks for the heads up, just ordered from Shoppers! There’s a promo for today only where you get 50,000 PC points (worth $50) on an order of $150+ which was a sweet bonus.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

It's live on the Holt Renfrew website right now!


----------



## lv_hermes_prada

I ordered from Shoppers last night and got a GWP added as well! They’ve really stepped up their samples too.

Anxiously awaiting my shipping confirmation now


----------



## ChanelCanuck

lv_hermes_prada said:


> I ordered from Shoppers last night and got a GWP added as well! They’ve really stepped up their samples too.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting my shipping confirmation now



What GWP did you get? Holt is including this - 

Gift with purchase

But Holt Toronto also just told me their shipment is delayed till mid-November. :/ Is yours en route from Shoppers already?


----------



## lv_hermes_prada

ChanelCanuck said:


> What GWP did you get? Holt is including this -
> 
> Gift with purchase
> 
> But Holt Toronto also just told me their shipment is delayed till mid-November. :/ Is yours en route from Shoppers already?



Oh no! I haven’t heard anything about shipping timeline, but I’ll come back and share when my order ships.

The GWP is a large faux leather tote with sherling trim, filled with 16 deluxe samples (looks like mostly skincare)

ETA: I also got a large Vichy skins are sample, AND I got to pick three samples at checkout. I’m telling ya, they’re really stepping up their game!


----------



## BeautyLin

I just ordered from shoppers but there was no gwp.  It looked like there was supposed to be a fall tote full of 17 samples but it wasn't offered. Maybe no more quantities available. I didn't find the dior minaudiere set either on shoppers, just bought the ecrin couture face set to get the 50000 points.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

BeautyLin said:


> I just ordered from shoppers but there was no gwp.  It looked like there was supposed to be a fall tote full of 17 samples but it wasn't offered. Maybe no more quantities available. I didn't find the dior minaudiere set either on shoppers, just bought the ecrin couture face set to get the 50000 points.



Here's the Shoppers link, if that helps! 






						shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca
					






					shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca


----------



## BeautyLin

ChanelCanuck said:


> Here's the Shoppers link, if that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca


 Thanks!


----------



## xnatty

Do you know when Dior will start using their holiday/xmas packaging? Can't wait to see what they do this year!


----------



## slayer

xnatty said:


> Do you know when Dior will start using their holiday/xmas packaging? Can't wait to see what they do this year!


I seen from November 1st on the Australian website.


----------



## totally

For anyone who wasn't able to purchase from Shoppers or Holt Renfrew, the Minaudière is in stock on Sephora Canada as of the time of this post!


----------



## lv_hermes_prada

Shoppers received the display and was asked to set it up, so they are definitely receiving it in-person as well!

My shoppers ordered has shipped and should be arriving today


----------



## Thaotran

So I ordered from Holt and Shoppers, both on Wednesday night and already received them both this morning (Friday).
I got to say Shoppers is much better since I got so many samples (the Fall tote with 16 samples/mini, a mini Vichy cream and 3 samples of my choice, 1 of which is also a mini). I didn’t get the 50k pts because it was not available at the time of my order, but it’s still better than Holt (only 1 mini cream, no sample). 
It’s still available on Sephora at the time of this post if anyone wants to get it


----------



## ChanelCanuck

My Holt online order got canceled yesterday.

 And by the time I found my PC Optimum card, Shoppers sold out (after DAYS in stock).  So I've just ordered from Sephora, with two measly samples.   Holt Toronto is still supposed to be sending me two but now that their shipping is delayed to mid-November, I didn't want to risk it getting canceled like the online order was!

How did you get the fall tote with all the samples on Shoppers?  Is it too late to get in on that?

Congrats to those Canadians who got theirs already! Let's see pics!


----------



## Thaotran

ChanelCanuck said:


> My Holt online order got canceled yesterday.
> 
> And by the time I found my PC Optimum card, Shoppers sold out (after DAYS in stock).  So I've just ordered from Sephora, with two measly samples.   Holt Toronto is still supposed to be sending me two but now that their shipping is delayed to mid-November, I didn't want to risk it getting canceled like the online order was!
> 
> How did you get the fall tote with all the samples on Shoppers?  Is it too late to get in on that?
> 
> Congrats to those Canadians who got theirs already! Let's see pics!


Awe  I thought Sephora has a sample pack, I just got the email about it today.
The Fall tote was running since a week already I think, and it’s until supplies last. You could try going instore, you might find the minaudiere and the tote


----------



## totally

ChanelCanuck said:


> My Holt online order got canceled yesterday.
> 
> And by the time I found my PC Optimum card, Shoppers sold out (after DAYS in stock). So I've just ordered from Sephora, with two measly samples.  Holt Toronto is still supposed to be sending me two but now that their shipping is delayed to mid-November, I didn't want to risk it getting canceled like the online order was!
> 
> How did you get the fall tote with all the samples on Shoppers?  Is it too late to get in on that?
> 
> Congrats to those Canadians who got theirs already! Let's see pics!



I see a bunch of offers and sample packs on Sephora's offer page! Seems like even the 10% off discount code would work as Dior is not listed as an exclusion.


----------



## JavaJo

Ordered from Sephora yesterday, shipped today… Calorie-free halloween treat!


----------



## snibor

Not sure if I shud post in chat or here but what do y’all think about the minaudiere as a little Christmas gift for a friend?   I don’t usually buy makeup for others but since this has several colors. Thoughts?


----------



## Sparkletastic

What are the dimensions of the case? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

snibor said:


> Not sure if I shud post in chat or here but what do y’all think about the minaudiere as a little Christmas gift for a friend?   I don’t usually buy makeup for others but since this has several colors. Thoughts?


Seems like a very nice gift, especially if they don't mind wearing lipstick. I have so many friends that think lipstick is for old ladies or is too intense, when it isn't that case at all with all the lipstick varieties out there.


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> Seems like a very nice gift, especially if they don't mind wearing lipstick. I have so many friends that think lipstick is for old ladies or is too intense, when it isn't that case at all with all the lipstick varieties out there.


Thanks for responding.  Yes I know she likes and wears lipstick.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

snibor said:


> Not sure if I shud post in chat or here but what do y’all think about the minaudiere as a little Christmas gift for a friend?   I don’t usually buy makeup for others but since this has several colors. Thoughts?



I think it’s a great gift! That’s what I’m doing with it! Variety of colors and a sparkly case. Sold!!


----------



## snibor

ChanelCanuck said:


> I think it’s a great gift! That’s what I’m doing with it! Variety of colors and a sparkly case. Sold!!


Oh perfect.  Thanks so much.
Edit..of course it’s now impossible to get!  Sold out. Maybe they’ll be a restock.  Guess I shouldn’t have hesitated but I did get one for myself.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Can someone do a mod shot? I’m still trying to understand how this can be something worn vs a collectible. Thanks!


----------



## totally

Sparkletastic said:


> Can someone do a mod shot? I’m still trying to understand how this can be something worn vs a collectible. Thanks!



Plenty on YouTube:


----------



## Sparkletastic

This is too cute! I had to order it. I highly doubt I’ll use the case as a bag but it will be pretty “jewelry” for my handbag display.   I can’t wait to receive it!


----------



## snibor

Sparkletastic said:


> This is too cute! I had to order it. I highly doubt I’ll use the case as a bag but it will be pretty “jewelry” for my handbag display.   I can’t wait to receive it!


I have one for myself I bought from Dior but wanted to order another  as gift.  Where did you order?   I just preordered on Saks cauz it seems to be sold out everywhere now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

snibor said:


> I have one for myself I bought from Dior but wanted to order another  as gift.  Where did you order?   I just preordered on Saks cauz it seems to be sold out everywhere now.


Same as you. I just preordered on Saks last night because the Dior website and every other retailer was out of stock. 

People are already “scalping” them for 2-3 times the original cost on resale sites.


----------



## snibor

Sparkletastic said:


> Same as you. I just preordered on Saks last night because the Dior website and every other retailer was out of stock.
> 
> People are already “scalping” them for 2-3 times the original cost on resale sites.


Wow. It’s a great piece.  When I got mine from Dior I also received a ton of freebies.   Well it looks like Saks will be getting them in so hopefully our wait won’t be too long.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

snibor said:


> I have one for myself I bought from Dior but wanted to order another  as gift.  Where did you order?   I just preordered on Saks cauz it seems to be sold out everywhere now.


Will Saks ship to Canada? I just PMed you!


----------



## snibor

ChanelCanuck said:


> Will Saks ship to Canada? I just PMed you!


I’m in US.


----------



## Kate1989

Dior’s really done well this Christmas   the gold case is very unique (and the chain feels strong and sturdy). I love the velvet case with mirror too, it feels lovely, it’s perfect as a makeup or jewellery case. Im a little tempted to get a larger one too but really shouldn’t order more stuff


----------



## snibor

Sparkletastic said:


> Same as you. I just preordered on Saks last night because the Dior website and every other retailer was out of stock.
> 
> People are already “scalping” them for 2-3 times the original cost on resale sites.


Saks just cancelled my order!   How about you?  Now I ordered from Dillards.


----------



## Sparkletastic

snibor said:


> Saks just cancelled my order!   How about you?  Now I ordered from Dillards.


The just sent me a notice that mine shipped and will be here on the 10th.

That’s odd to me that mine shipped and yours didn’t.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kate1989 said:


> Dior’s really done well this Christmas   the gold case is very unique (and the chain feels strong and sturdy). I love the velvet case with mirror too, it feels lovely, it’s perfect as a makeup or jewellery case. Im a little tempted to get a larger one too but really shouldn’t order more stuff


I looked at the cases online and they are adorable. I just can’t justify buying more holiday gift items when I know I likely will hate the colors inside for my complexion. 

Plus, I’m uber organized. I honestly don’t need another case for anything.


----------



## snibor

Sparkletastic said:


> The just sent me a notice that mine shipped and will be here on the 10th.
> 
> That’s odd to me that mine shipped and yours didn’t.


Oh yeah!  I’m now determined to get my friend one.


----------



## snibor

Anyone still looking, bergdorf now has it.


----------



## totally

Nordstrom (US) also has the Rouge Minaudiere in stock.
For those in Canada, Holt Renfrew appears to have limited stock.


----------



## stockcharlie

snibor said:


> Anyone still looking, bergdorf now has it.


Wanna add that Bergdorf also has a GC event and 10% cash rebate via Rakuten!


----------



## Kate1989

I’ve been using the lipstick holder as a bag charm, it’s so pretty. I’ve not actually found a use for the other part of the gold case but it’s still a beautiful piece to have. Plus I picked up a free gift reward from Dior’s new loyalty scheme


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mine arrived from Saks but without the pretty outer Dior packaging.  

For those of you who bought from other non Dior retailers, did you get the Dior box, bow, etc.? Thanks, I’d like to get one with the full presentation.


----------



## Proximus

I got mine at the Dior store in Oslo, Norway. I know a couple of the employees and had them hold one off for me. How much did you pay for it? I paid $250.


----------



## snibor

Proximus said:


> I got mine at the Dior store in Oslo, Norway. I know a couple of the employees and had them hold one off for me. How much did you pay for it? I paid $250.


It’s $190 in US (plus tax)


----------



## Sparkletastic

They’re back in stock at Dior.  I just bought a second for a gift.


----------



## snibor

Sparkletastic said:


> They’re back in stock at Dior.  I just bought a second for a gift.


I have one as gift, trying to think who else I can buy it for!  Lol.


----------



## totally

For the Canadians out there, it is back in stock at The Bay and 15% off today 

Also still in stock on the Canadian Nordstrom website.


----------



## Monz1987

The Dior Minaudiere seems to be sold out everywhere now, at least in Canada! I’m so happy I got one - it is so beautiful as I collect both makeup and purses (Balenciaga).  Photos below are both screenshots from my own Instagram account, @themakeupshopaholic


----------



## LavenderIce

Monz1987 said:


> The Dior Minaudiere seems to be sold out everywhere now, at least in Canada! I’m so happy I got one - it is so beautiful as I collect both makeup and purses (Balenciaga).  Photos below are both screenshots from my own Instagram account, @themakeupshopaholic
> View attachment 5261601
> View attachment 5261602



Your pics are the first I've seen that actually show how the clutch is to scale. I would have been tempted if it were larger.


----------



## Monz1987

LavenderIce said:


> Your pics are the first I've seen that actually show how the clutch is to scale. I would have been tempted if it were larger.


I’m so glad they helped you out!!


----------



## Kate1989

I may have gotten a bit obsessed with the minaudière! I have 3 mainly just for the lippy holders, I love them for bag charms, (not sure what to do with the gold cases lol). Oh and I absolutely love the limited edition trinket tray, it was free too from my loyalty rewards


----------



## snibor

Anyone still looking for yourself or for a holiday gift, Macys has the minaudiere on sale, 15% off with code FRIEND.  Plus you get a free gift with it.


----------



## ka3na20

Sparkletastic said:


> Can someone do a mod shot? I’m still trying to understand how this can be something worn vs a collectible. Thanks!


Hope this helps


----------

